# I think my hands are going to drop off ...



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good cream, lotion or potion for dry hands? I'm going to sound like a total freak here but my hands are in the most terrible state, when I was a nurse I used to get really sore, cracked skin on my hands from all the hand washing but this is a hundred times worse. My fingers look as if they've been roughed up with sand paper, the kitchen J-cloth gets caught on the rough sticky out bits, it hurts  / scratches my face when I put on my face cream in the morning because it's all on my palms not the back of my hands. It's awful  

I've tried Ponds cream, Neutrogena and just regualr hands creams but nothing is helping. I did wonder about the soaps we use in the house, they are all our supermarket's own brand so maybe I should use something else - but what?

Any thoughts? 

(sorry this is so yuk   )


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you tried Avenno?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Who?

Will google it now ....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

SOrry sp mistake, it's Aveeno and Boots sell it...


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm a student nurse and have had the same problem. The best thing I have found is The Body Shop Hemp hand cream. It comes in a 'toothpaste type tube' and my hands never cracked once since I've used it.


catherine


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I have always had dry hands and reactions to handwashes etc but I had really bad problems with sore hands (especially the palms of my hands) after my baby was in SCBU for seven weeks last year (all the handwashing in the hospital and at home...).  Yours sound just like mine were.  They weren't better even six months later despite everything I tried. Eventually I went to the GP and he diagnosed contact dermatitis and prescribed a steroid cream and emollient.  Those definitely did the trick! PS: I try just to use pure vegetable soap (from Tesco) and I definitely avoid handwash lotions (especially any antibacterial ones).

Good luck - hope you are better soon as I know how miserable it is.

Ellie


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Ellie.st said:


> I have always had dry hands and reactions to handwashes etc but I had really bad problems with sore hands (especially the palms of my hands) after my baby was in SCBU for seven weeks last year (all the handwashing in the hospital and at home...). Yours sound just like mine were. They weren't better even six months later despite everything I tried. Eventually I went to the GP and he diagnosed contact dermatitis and prescribed a steroid cream and emollient. Those definitely did the trick! PS: I try just to use pure vegetable soap (from Tesco) and I definitely avoid handwash lotions (especially any antibacterial ones).
> 
> Good luck - hope you are better soon as I know how miserable it is.
> 
> Ellie


Ellie this is EXACTLY the problem I have and mine started on SCBU too and it's just never got better, I've had it the whole time I've had W. Because I'm too lazy to faff about with GP appointments what steroid cream and emollient did your doctor prescribe 'cos maybe I've got the same thing and I should try to ... get my hands on some  It really is horrible though isn't it? 

Catherine thanks for the Hemp tip but my mother had some at her house and it didn't make any difference when I tried it  SO frustrating


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

BG have you tried Lansinoh lanolin oinment - you know, the stuff you put of cracked nipples? Try putting it on at night and putting on a pair of soft cotton (manicure) gloves and letting it work it's magic overnight.   I get cracked / bleeding skin around my nails and this always works for that. 

C~x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Have to agree with Catherine, i use Hemp from The Body Shop, have to say out of all the creams i have used (thats alot!!) that is the best, im a nurse so constantly lceaning hands and using alcohol gel and wipes. 

If you can try and persevere with the Hemp and you should notice it, if your hands are looking red inflammed and sore though, i would see a gp or even nip to the chemist and ask them. 

Lisa xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

B   Sorry your hands are so sore,
as an every day handcream 
Ive found the new Garnier soothing restorative hand cream for dry & sensative skin is fantastic ( white & red tube)
I too use the alcohol hand rub loads at work and so my hands dry out and my nails are weakend 
and this has been a miracle!  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bloomelle (Dec 10, 2007)

I swear by 'Elizabeth Arden - 8 hour cream'  initially I thought it cost to much but, it lasts for ages and you can use it on anything ...and it works wonders. 

Hope you get it sorted! xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

garnier do a hand cocoon too (i use the foot cocoon its excellent) maybe combine a good cream when you find ne that suits withsome overnight moisturising gloves, you know the ones you apply the cream + pout the gloves on  

hope they ease, i know that sore skin anywhere is a mare to say the least

xxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

vaseline intensive care works for me. My hands used to get in a terrible state between the constant feeding him and changing nappies. So bad that my knuckles crack and it was sssooooooo painful

I also use palmolive hand wash, honey and milk I think, for very dry skin. Find this prevents them from drying out so much. I also use gloves when washing up and cleaning (obvious I know)

hope it gets better soon. Nothing worse


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi BG

you could try this .....

http://uk.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Product.aspx?prod=01MA150KA

I use this ....

http://uk.clarins.customers.artful.net/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/beauty-products_hand-care_hand-and-nail-treatment-cream_C020204001_10201_11751_-11_32376?ignoreClarinsAndMe=

Bels xx

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The best tip i ever got as a student nurse (after loads of Hibiscrub handwashing) was to put loads of hand cream thickly, still white- any sort, but I like clarins, a gardening friend recommends crabtree and evelyn- and if you have any of those thick plastic gloves like for hair dying/kitchen etc (if not I guess freezer bags would suffice) go to bed with them on and in the morning they are like baby skin- not very sexy for a night, but gets them restored
L x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi B  

I would definitely recommend going to bed lathered in Aqueous Cream or any other hydrating cream that suits your hands (Vaseline Intensive Care for me) with gloves on (preferably cotton which you can get from most chemists but yer washing up gloves will do!   ).

And I'd probably take them along to the gp if no better after doing that for a couple of nights.

I had hideous eczema on my hands (the reason I had to pack in nursing) to the point of debating whether I needed skin grafting.  After leaving nursing   ~ and all the hand-washing ~ it healed over the course of a year   .

I have had a recent prolonged flare-up which has only been cured by steroids, anti b's and steroid creams.  You might need to try the steroid cream if simple hydration techniques don't work, and of course if really red or oozing pus (sorry if tmi) then anti b's might be warranted too.

My gp and I decided that since having the babies I've been washing my hands again really frequently and that's probably the cause of the flare up ~ as William arrived in the world about the same time as Harry & Lilly I'd say that may be a reason for your hands being so sore.

The final thing (sorry I'm waffling, all this is subject I could waffle on for days!   ) is that are you using re-usable nappies?  My gp advised not to as he felt there's a link between them and dermatitis.  He also suggested wearing gloves whilst changing nappies....not always possible when you have a poo-leaking-out-the-sides situation but I get the theory!!  

Hope they're better soon x x x

Ps One final bit of advice...get DH to do all the cleaning/washing up/nappy changing til they're better!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

i use normal vaseline on really dry skin. Bit oily for a bit but works wonders. You could try the cotton/plastic gloves at night with that.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

another tip (spot the take a break freak - think this is something the oldies suggest!! )

as well as sleeping in your gloves, get them from doing the washing up and put your cream on before you don your marigolds.

the heat supposedly does wonders and allows the cream to penetrate  

anythings worth a try!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I have commandeered a pair of white cotton gloves from DH (he uses them for adjusting his turn-table's belt or something speccy like that   ) I shall be going to bed tonight with a little steroid cream followed by aqueous cream, I hope it doesn't ooze out and I hope W doesn't cry - I have visions of him shooting across the room as his slips from my grip  

I have a feeling I need something stronger than 'high st' hand creams. My hands are not sore at all, they are not red or cracked it's just that the palms are so roughed up, the skin is just so dry and scratchy.

Katie were you given any warnings about the steroid cream coming into contact with H or L's skin? (Your reaction sounds awful   ) 

As for DH doing all the cleaning / washing up etc etc - yeah right!

JJ1 I think the freezer bags will wake everyone up   can you imagine ...? Attractive!

I think I need to have marigolds all round the house as well, I've got to do something to get it sorted out, apart from anything else it looks awful. I think I'll have to go to the doctors if I can't get rid of it myself - I hate going though, GPs are for sick people


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hiya

Nope didn't have any warning re touching the munchkins but I usually apply just at night or if during the day put gloves on over the top.  That should do the trick.

Hope they ease soon and if they don't, get to see that gp    

x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Katie  

and fuzzier   for you too


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hello......this has probably already been suggested but aswell as all the creams...actually use aqeous cream to wash your hands in..i findit a bit thick to use it as a hand cream but washing in it is good plus the hemp cream is great..have you ever tried the hand cream for norweigen fisher men? thats great too!  
good luck! 
pobby x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Vaseline Intensive care cream (rather than lotion) did the trick for my hands when I was in hospital and they cracked really badly .. I would wash with aqueous cream too instead of soap as that will help keep them moisturised ..hope they get better soon hun   good old Nivea cream is good too especially if wearing gloves at night it leaves them nice and soft and its not harsh like some creams can be on sore hands.

Cat x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry for not replying earlier - haven't been online for a while. I can't remember the names of the creams but I think you would need to go to your GP in any case to get the steroid cream - I tried to get something stronger than ordinary creams from the pharmacist first but they wouldn't sell them over the counter.  Honestly, it's worth taking the time to go to the GP if your hands aren't getting better.  If you are anything like me, the relief from the pain and itching will be almost immediate and you will see a big difference in a couple of days.  After a few days, I just needed to put the steroid cream on at night, and after a couple of weeks, I only used it if it looked like a problem area was about to flare up again.  I'm not a fan of doctors or pills and potions either, but they do have their uses sometimes ...   

Ellie


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

How funny that you should _just_ reply to this as I log on 

I think I am going to have to go to the GP, my hands are no better with steroid cream plus E45 and cotton gloves overnight, in fact they've started bleeding now  It's such a pain in the ... well, hand 

I've got Marigolds all round the house now and have bought a box of surgical type gloves for food preparation and have switched to Ecover washing up liquid but nothing, v frustrating. So GP here I come 

Thanks for all the replies though


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

The bleeding is a total pain, isn't it.  I was at the stage that I had deep raw open cracks along the lines of my palms and it was agony if anything touched them - it felt like someone was sticking needles into the raw flesh.  You're right, it's time to see your GP ...  There is light at the end of the tunnel, however, hopefully.  Once my hands healed up after the steroid cream, I haven't really had any problems. I use gloves when washing up and using bathroom cleaners (Cif in particular is a real trigger if I don't wear gloves when using it, as is anything antibacterial) but I don't have to use any hand creams at all now.  (I find that most of the over-the-counter ones either make no difference or actually make things worse, and E45 has never worked for me).  

Hope you're better soon.


Ellie


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

After reading this thread I packed dh off to the Body Shop for some of the Hemp hand cream (B - my hands are also falling apart  ). I've been using it for 3 days now and it's brilliant, such a massive improvement  

S xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

try pure shea butter hun it is excellent  you only need a tiny amount too

pam xx

i used to make soaps and stuff so i bought it wholesale but you can get it on ebay (link below) i would reccomend you do get pure though as perfumes might irritate cracked skin

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Whipped-SHEA-BUTTER-Healing-Eczema-Psoriasis-Dry-Skin_W0QQitemZ380066755268QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380066755268&_trkparms=72%3A1121%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

/links


----------

